# Dumb Little Ni&&er



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

YouTube Video










0:35 seconds

"fuck the FBI and fuck the army troops" yeah shits gonna get real with this one...hope some rapper makes him his little bitch soon.


----------



## littlerock (Sep 7, 2011)

why is this thred not deleted


----------



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> why is this thred not deleted



why would it be deleted... "Anything Goes" and as far as the title goes..those words are kind for his actions


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 7, 2011)

another talentless hack. Im more offended that this guy gets attention.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 7, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> another talentless hack. Im more offended that this guy gets attention.



Causes you to lose just a little more faith in humanity, doesn't it? I can't believe these pieces of shit make more money than me while producing nothing of value in their entire life.


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> why is this thred not deleted



Are you black?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


> why would it be deleted... "Anything Goes" and as far as the title goes...



^this.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wish a horrible death to this lil nigger as soon as possible


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> why is this thred not deleted


 i's axin yo,yo mean thread or tred..jk man i cant speell good neither.why should it be deleted? does the word nigger offend you more than what this clown stands for?


----------



## littlerock (Sep 7, 2011)

for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman




It's IronMAG mother fucker!


----------



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman



Not every black person is a nigger in my eyes just the ones who rape, steal, and murder or just overall scumbags....every race does it so I'm not singling out african americans...hope you can understand this


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm a nigger and I'm offended by you chucking your verbal spears at my race of coons and jigaboos. Can't we all just get along and eat wallermelun?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

This mother fucker sucks balls. I hope his G-10 crashes in the middle of the ocean and he gets his black ass eaten by a pack of jelly fish. 

This track sounds like shit. I wouldn't even release it if it were me. I can write a better rap in 10 min while I take a shit. He's so monotone it's boring. There are only a handful of rappers I like and this isn't one of them.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> ^this.



*Anything Goes* 			(136 Viewing) 		
 		WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get  offended easily, *just about anything* is allowed in here and there is  very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult  material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!

that ^^


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> This mother fucker sucks balls. I hope his G-10 crashes in the middle of the ocean and he gets his black ass eaten by a pack of jelly fish.
> 
> This track sounds like shit. I wouldn't even release it if it were me. I can write a better rap in 10 min while I take a shit. He's so monotone it's boring. There are only a handful of rappers I like and this isn't one of them.



But do you like a hand full of rapper?


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

Soulja boy sucks. Makes much money, but sucks.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman


 

I love giving anal to black woman, you think your bitch is intrested ??<<<<<   ME AND YOUR GIRL !!


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> ^this.


 



  I'll handle this bossman !


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> I'll handle this bossman !


Look atchoo handlin the "bossman"s nuts. Relaw's rap name is JOCK RIDER


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Look atchoo handlin the "bossman"s nuts. Relaw's rap name is JOCK RIDER


 
...  Uhuh. My rap name is The caged beast animal monkey killer !


----------



## independent (Sep 7, 2011)

Retlaws tits looks like a black womans tits on welfare.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


> Not every black person is a nigger in my eyes just the ones who rape, steal, and murder or just overall scumbags....every race does it so I'm not singling out african americans...hope you can understand this


 

This is like a internet blow job !  Faggott


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Retlaws tits looks like a black womans tits on welfare.


 
Lol...  Racest bastard !


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> This is like a internet blow job !  Faggott



shutup bitch tits, no one asked to fuck any titties today so you can go back in closet like the homosexual you are.


----------



## littlerock (Sep 7, 2011)

you guys are internet,gansters,so i wont get into war of words with you.you guys with the negative things to say are just a,bunch of fags.so git big or die trying.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> shutup bitch tits, no one asked to fuck any titties today so you can go back in closet like the homosexual you are.


 

Ya, dude Im a fucking chick magnet, you fucking dweeb, I think Ill stay here and break your balls till you start fucking crying, I am drama, time for a mass negging cockbreath !


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

cg89 said:


> Not every black person is a nigger in my eyes just the ones who rape, steal, and murder or just overall scumbags....every race does it so I'm not singling out african americans...hope you can understand this


 
I agree. Hell I even have black friends.. well just 1. 

But in anything goes, all black people are nigs.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Ya, dude Im a fucking chick magnet, you fucking dweeb, I think Ill stay here and break your balls till you start fucking crying, I am drama, time for a mass negging cockbreath !


 <--- this is me clapping.   

 <----this is me blowing my load on your wife's chest.

 <-- this is me laughing in your face.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

retlaw, stop sending me pics of your dick asshole! im not gay!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I agree. Hell I even have black friends.. well just 1.
> 
> But in anything goes, all black people are nigs.



agreed!


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 7, 2011)

Did anybody notice retlaw has tits?


----------



## cg89 (Sep 7, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> This is like a internet blow job !  Faggott



AH another jersey wanna be douchebag


----------



## jbzjacked (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> why is this thred not deleted



LOL anything goes broski... really? That rapper needs to GTF out of America if he wants to diss the Army!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Deity (Sep 7, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman


 So you believe just because your bitch is the same color as what I just flushed down the toilet that we can't be racist towards blacks? Thats even more racist than what your bitching about, what about all the flames to chinks, spicks, injuns, crumpet-smuggling redcoats, and canadians?


----------



## bobbyboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't rap for shit! How the fuck does he make money with this crap? Looks like I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman



superman dat hoe!!


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)

littlerock said:


> you guys are internet,gansters,so i wont get into war of words with you.you guys with the negative things to say are just a,bunch of fags.so git big or die trying.


----------



## bmw (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2011)

Thread gets 2 stars


----------



## bigbenj (Sep 8, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman


 well then, go over to ironman and clean house.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 8, 2011)

littlerock said:


> you guys are internet,gansters,so i wont get into war of words with you.you guys with the negative things to say are just a,bunch of fags.so git big or die trying.


 
In English??? Please???


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 8, 2011)

bmw said:


>


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bmw (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 9, 2011)

1 star, and only because retlaw has tits. Otherwise it would be half.


----------



## ExLe (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## big60235 (Sep 13, 2011)

littlerock said:


> for yo info iam a wite,guy with a black girl,friend.just think we should keep it clean on ironman





ANIMALHOUSE said:


> It's IronMAG mother fucker!



That might be the funniest thing I've read today!!!!

As for keeping it clean on Ironmag, fuck that shit u mutha fuckin darky lover, that is the reason we are all hanging out in Anything Goes and I'm actually upset that it wasn't more racist of a thread. You must have been looking for the thread about Brillant Colored Rainbows, Pretty Flowers, and Sweet Gum Drops...... Well it ain't in a thread called Dumb Little Nigger, next time if you think at all you might be offend by a thread call Dumb Little Nigger; I would suggest NO OPENING IT.... Fuck me was it really that easy???


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a darky lover, and I love raciest humor. The two or not mutually exclusive.


----------



## big60235 (Sep 13, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I'm a darky lover, and I love raciest humor. The two or not mutually exclusive.



Are you assuming I am not a lover of dark on the outside but pink, warm, and wet on the inside? I have also had a fair share on the darkness.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Are you assuming I am not a lover of dark on the outside but pink, warm, and wet on the inside? I have also had a fair share on the darkness.



I guess I was. I should try to use that as a reminder to try not to assume too much.


----------



## big60235 (Sep 13, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I guess I was. I should try to use that as a reminder to try not to assume too much.



I'm more of an equal opportunity offender than a racist. I'll bust anyone balls or lack there of as often as possible. If I can't laugh at everyone else's fuck ups then why would I laugh at my own fuck ups!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 13, 2011)

exlpaining the thought process of a superior white mind to a nigger is like trying to teach math to a worm.  All you need to know is the little white fluffy things on top of the stem go in the bag and when the bag is full you bring it back to the truck and get a new bag.


----------

